# Which beans would be good for me: Love Vietnamese High Roast



## alarmman (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi,

I recently had the best coffee of my life, it was a Vietnamese High Roast from Algerian Coffee shop.

Given that what other roasts would the members suggest?

Unfortunatly I am limited to 1 or 2 per day, but decaf can flow.... I know Ferrari, and mini, but health before all.

Many thanks for your suggestions


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Interesting. How dark is the high roast? I used to buy all my coffee from Algerian. Lovely old shop in Old Compton Street!

David


----------



## alarmman (Feb 4, 2014)

and there lies the problem, its dark, but in comparison to what.... My new stuff is on the way, I'll be able to answer better in a week or so.#

cheers,

Andrew


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks Andrew. I'll watch this space!!!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Check http://www.pumphreys-coffee.co.uk they have roasts across the spectrum light to very high roasts


----------



## saigoncafe (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi David! Can I know what kind of beans you have had? Robusta or Arabica or others?


----------



## Beanz (Feb 18, 2014)

try some of the darker roasts from rave coffee, has bean or at the moment there's an offer for coffee for £1.00 at hype coffee - it's on their home page, i don't need any more coffee at the moment though so not ordered any. btw, its only 100g


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

Coffee Compass do a good selection of very dark roast coffees if that's what you're looking for (much darker than anything I've had from places like Rave).


----------

